# Lexus Karr turns 9



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lexus and wishes for many more!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lexus. It sounds like it was a great day and lots of yummy goodies were eaten.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Lexus! Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are a some pics when we went 4 wheeling before National in WY. It worked out great, the goldies had the whole range to themselves and we had a ton of trails to ride. Lex is one of those who will not look into the camera so I managed to snag a couple pics after she had her run in the sun


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is one happy looking dog! Happy Birthday!


----------

